# complete center image



## CiTor (10. April 2002)

hello@all,
ich habe gerade versucht eine Grafik total ins center vom browser zu bringen, wie kann ich sowas fertig bringen? horizontal isses natuerlich kein Probelm, aber wie gehts vertikal?

Waere cool, wenn jemand helfen koennte...

CiTor


----------



## braindad (11. April 2002)

```
<table width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td align="center" valign="middle" width="100%" height="100%">
      <img src="alk.jpg" />
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```



editiert von Quentin: hey braindad, du hast den verweis auf die suchfunktion  vergessen 
edit von braindad: mist, da war doch was


----------



## CiTor (11. April 2002)

*sorry*

sorry, das ich die Suchfunktion ned gebraucht habe. Ich hab leider nicht daran gedacht, da ich das erste ma hier war. Ich werde mich bessern versprochen  


thx anyway for the answer


----------

